# Where are we headed with all these tensions with land agencies?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

This article sheds good life on a situation that just keeps getting more stressed:

http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-nevada-ranchers-blm-20160114-story.html

It just honestly makes me wonder where we are headed at this point? The Feds are going to have to show some force, and I feel they are looking even weaker with the situation in Oregon, as well as the wonderful welfare case Bundys that keep fueling fire to the issue. Utah "representatives" IMO are also to blame with their constant badgering of these agencies, but have no results of their own to prove they'd do better. It seems tensions are much more high with the BLM than any other agency. I mean where this is headed isn't good for the ranchers or the BLM employees. I mean who would want to put on a BLM uniform these days and go to work? It amazes me these "great stewards of the land" don't understand most of these federal lands are in very dry places and I feel they look at all the land we have and have unrealistic expectations for a landscape to handle as many cattle as they think it can.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

How long have you worked for the BLM oneeye?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The way I see things, is the BLM play with the cards they are dealt. And those cards say to graze cows, manage wild horses, provide wildlife habitat, manage OHV use, preserve cultural resources, allow any and all kinds of mining and fluid mineral extraction, protect the threatened and endangered species, protect wilderness, and do all of that on the same piece of YOUR public lands. 

The problem isn't with BLM. It is with the direction from Congress.


----------

